# Ăn trứng gà theo 5 cách này, ngực nảy nở tự nhiên không cần đi bơm



## hong nhung (11/7/18)

Vòng 1 khiêm tốn hoàn toàn có thể tăng lên vài size nhờ ăn trứng gà đúng cách cho dù bạn đã qua tuổi dậy thì đi chăng nữa.

Là con gái ai cũng ao ước sở hữu một khuôn ngực căng tròn, đầy đặn. Thế nhưng do cơ địa cũng như chế độ ăn uống thiếu khoa học cộng với việc thiếu hụt protein trầm trọng đã khiến vòng 1 trở nên lép xẹp, kém duyên.



​
Tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà tuy đơn giản nhưng cho hiệu quả bất ngờ, có thể biến vòng 1 với kích cỡ khiêm tốn trở nên nở nang, săn chắc và gợi cảm hơn. Theo các nghiên cứu, việc dùng trứng gà để tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 là hoàn toàn có cơ sở vì trong trứng gà có một lượng lớn các vitamin thiết yếu như vitamin A, D, E, B1, B6 và B12,…Ngoài ra, còn có  canxi, mangiê, sắt và kẽm có khả năng cung cấp dưỡng chất bổ dưỡng cho cơ thể, giúp cho sự phát triển của vòng 1 một cách tự nhiên, săn chắc và khỏe mạnh.

Đặc biệt, trứng gà có chứa nguồn protein dồi dào rất tốt cho hệ miễn dịch, riêng lòng trắng trứng có thể chống lão hóa, giúp vòng 1 tươi trẻ, đồng thời giúp tăng cường độ dẻo dai cho cơ bắp.

Chính bởi vậy, tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà là bí quyết giúp cải thiện kích cỡ “gò bồng đảo” hiệu quả. Nhất là khi bạn biết cách kết hợp với các nguyên liệu tự nhiên khác như mật ong, sữa…

*Công thức 1: Trứng gà hấp mật ong, sữa đặc*



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

1 quả trứng gà
1 thìa mật ong
1 thìa sữa đặc
1 chiếc bát nhỏ
Cách làm:
- Trước hết hãy đập 1 quả trứng gà vào chiếc bát nhỏ sau đó dùng dụng cụ đánh trứng bông lên. Tiếp tục cho thêm sữa đặc, mật ong nguyên chất vào luôn, khuấy đều liên tục trong khoảng 2 phút.

- Hỗn hợp thu được hãy đặt vào nồi, tiến hành hấp cách thủy chừng 15 phút. Sau thời gian trên hãy thưởng thức ngay nhằm giúp các dưỡng chất phát huy tốt nhất.

- Kiên trì thực hiện mỗi tuần 3 lần nhằm kích thích vòng 1 nở nang, căng đầy, săn chắc.

*Công thức 2: Kết hợp trứng gà với sữa chua và vitamin E*



​
Sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của trứng gà với sữa chua và vitamin sẽ giúp cho khuôn ngực của bạn đầy đặn, nở nang hơn. Đây được coi là một trong những cách làm tăng kích thước vòng 1 hiệu quả và đơn giản nhất cho phụ nữ mà bạn không nên bỏ qua.

_Nguyên liệu:_

1 hộp sữa chua không đường
Trứng gà
Dầu vitamin E
Cách làm:
- Trộn đều các nguyên liệu với nhau rồi nhẹ nhàng thoa hỗn hợp này lên vùng ngực và thư giãn trong vòng 20-25 phút.

- Chú ý, bạn không nên di chuyển để tránh làm rơi hỗn hợp, đồng thời nên thực hiện massage vùng ngực để mang đến hiệu quả tốt nhất, massage sẽ giúp các tinh chất trong hỗn hợp có thể thấm qua lỗ chân lông vùng ngực.

- Sau đó, hãy rửa sạch với nước ấm.

*Công thức 3: Soda trứng gà sữa*



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

2/3 lon soda
1 quả trứng gà
1 thìa sữa đặc
Cách làm:
- Để làm được món này đầu tiên bạn hãy tách lòng trắng ra khỏi lòng đỏ trứng gà rồi cho tất cả vào 2 chiếc cốc nhỏ.

- Bỏ thêm sữa đặc hoặc sữa tươi vào cốc lòng đỏ trứng gà. Tiếp tục dùng thìa trộn thật đều, ta sẽ thu được một thức uống thơm ngon, tốt cho sức khỏe.

- Lưu ý: tùy vào sở thích trước khi uống có thể bỏ thêm sữa chua, chanh tươi cũng khá hấp dẫn.

*Công thức 4: Trứng gà và chân giò hầm*







​
Ngoài các cách tăng kích thước vòng 1 bằng trứng gà như trên, bạn có thể sử dụng bổ sung thêm món chân giò hầm - một trong những món ăn bổ dưỡng, luôn nằm trong danh sách các món ăn có khả năng kích thích phát triển khuôn ngực, cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng cho vòng 1 phát triển khỏe mạnh và tự nhiên nhất.

Theo đó, bạn có thể ăn xen kẽ trứng gà với chân giò hầm trong tuần. Sự kết hợp này sẽ mang tới cho bạn sức khỏe tốt và 1 vòng 1 gợi cảm hơn.

*Công thức 5: Trứng gà luộc*



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

2 quả trứng gà
1 nhúm muối nhỏ
Nước lọc
Cách làm:
- Trứng gà đem rửa sạch, bỏ vào nồi, đổ nước lọc xâm xấp mặt rồi đặt lên bếp đun trong lửa lớn. Khi nước sôi, hạ nhỏ lửa, bỏ thêm một chút muối sẽ giúp việc bóc trứng dễ dàng hơn. Lưu ý: nên luộc trứng chín tới, lòng đỏ không chín quá kĩ khi thưởng thức sẽ ngon miệng và không làm trở ngại cho gan, dạ dày.

- Nên ăn mỗi ngày 2 quả vào bữa trưa và bữa tối nhằm kích thích vòng 1 phát triển tự nhiên.

_Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm 2 cách tăng vòng 1 đơn giản tại nhà này._

_Các cách tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà rất bổ dưỡng, có tác dụng tốt cho sự phát triển của khuôn ngực và sức khỏe toàn diện của cơ thể. Các cách này cũng rất đơn giản, dễ làm và có thể thực hiện ngay tại nhà. _
​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

